# What is the hardest game that you have played?



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

And i don't mean on hardest difficulty(isn't any game hard or hardest difficulty?) I mean on normal setting.

I would have to say Sacrifice(interplay) for PC. God, this game made me have gray hairs, and almost made me scrap my keyboard in frustration :lol

http://www.gamershell.com/pc/sacrifice/screenshots.html


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sure there are more difficult games but I borrowed Call of Cthuhlu from someone & there was this one part that was just impossible for me. So after the like 26th time of trying it over and over I eventually gave up. Which I hate to do that because it seemed like a promising game. Oh well. :sigh


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Ninja Gaidan was hard, but I did finish it.

I suppose I'll pick Super Ghouls and Ghosts. Every now and then I still try my hand at it and still get owned by the third area.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

FreeSoul said:


> Ninja Gaidan was hard, but I did finish it.





WhoDey85 said:


> Ninja Gaiden


did you guys mean ninja gaiden for nes or Xbox?

The one for nes was hard...never played the Xbox version.



FreeSoul said:


> I suppose I'll pick Super Ghouls and Ghosts. Every now and then I still try my hand at it and still get owned by the third area.


oh, yeah, that game is hard :yes 
Did you try the arcade version? It's even harder... :um

the third area? thats the place with the lava and huge redish monsters, right? It's hard to pass if you don't have the gold armor, the blue shield and the lazer knives(actualy, you want to stick to those all the way through...don't bother with the other weapons)

I can finish that game now, and i'm rather proud of that :lol
Did you know that you have to go through the game twice to get the real ending? yup...
The bracelet you need to kill the HUGE end boss is only available on the second time you play through...i thought that was rather annoying, but it does give a good challenge.

-----------------------------------

*Strider*(arcade) is very hard...enough to make you spend all your money :lol

*Demon's Crest*(Snes) is also a hard game to finish.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ECommand and Conquer: The Cover Operations and as a close 2nd, C&C Red Alert: Counterstrike. They were pretty fricken hard. Although, I was like, 10 years old when I played them.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

The game itself isn't hard, but I remember the bosses Empress Kaileena and the Dahaka being really tough in Prince of Persia: The Warrior Within, took me like more than 10 tries for each ><' . In the third one I remember the Twin Warriors were so tough as well, I haven't beat the Vizier yet.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

About Ninja Gaiden I was refering to the Xbox version. It was hard but really fun at the same time. I dislike games that are too easy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

DoDonPachi Dai Ou Jou. Ridiculous japanese arcade shooter game. Obviously made to make you spend like $75 to complete it.

Check out a video of the last boss:






Crazy.

From wikipedia:

"Dai Ou Jou is renowned for its almost ridiculous level of difficulty and refined gameplay."


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

im not a rts fan so i find those hard


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Playing Swat 4 the way it is meant to be played was the hardest. Of course there are games that can be hard simply because they will throw hordes of baddies at you with a limited ammo, but that is just lame.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

any silent hill...always had to check the internet many times :help


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

Black & White was hard for me. I'm never good at finding things


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: What is the hardest game that you have played?*



WhoDey85 said:


> I dislike games that are too easy.


Me too. I like a good challenge


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

I am going to go old school and say Ghosts and Goblins for NES, damn near impossible


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

MrShow said:


> I am going to go old school and say Ghosts and Goblins for NES, damn near impossible


Pfft, newbie. :b

I beat that game when I was a little kid. Then again, I tried it recently and totally sucked at it. I think I get worse at everything as I get older. :lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I was meaning the XBOX Ninja Gaiden...

Yep, I knew about beating it twice... It's hard to believe to actually have to do that to finish the game...


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

The NES version of the very first Ninja Turtles.


----------



## LiquidClear (Jan 11, 2007)

Strength said:


> The NES version of the very first Ninja Turtles.


OMG I loved this game, as well as the second one. I found a funny video on youtube about the original though, some guy whining about how hard it was, I'll edit it in if I can find it...

EDIT: Found it already, it's pretty funny.






some foul language, so don't let young children listen


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i actually beat that game! wasn't that hard if i could


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Strength said:


> The NES version of the very first Ninja Turtles.


OH god. and what was the HARDEST, most frustrating part?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
When you gotta swim (are you supposedly in the sewer? probably) and disarm the bombs. Remember there was like seaweed or something like that, it shocked you. Many,many tantrums were thrown at my cousins house while we all played nintendo.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

oh...forgot mine. it wasnt so much the whole game, just one level/stage/board (whatever you called it in your town).

On Battletoads, for NES. Theres a part where you ride a flying jetski i believe, and the screen scrolls automatically to the right (at high speeds) and you are supposed to dodge all the ish, like boulders and pits...you had to hit the ramps to jump the big chasms. 

Also, Rush-N-Attack was kinda hard, Rambo was hard, T&C Surf Design-the surfing part of the game i could never figure out.
And i could never beat Mike Tyson either, MAYBE we'd dodge 6-7 punches before he'd catch us with an uppercut


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cobra Triangle(Nes) was another hard game...

http://www.chronicgames.net/shop/cobra- ... -1032.aspx


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

instil said:


> On Battletoads, for NES. Theres a part where you ride a flying jetski i believe, and the screen scrolls automatically to the right (at high speeds) and you are supposed to dodge all the ish, like boulders and pits...you had to hit the ramps to jump the big chasms.


Oh ARGGHH I hated that jet ski part. Don't know how many times I spent replaying that part. Not sure if I even got past it or not, been so long since I played it. Very frustrating. :mum


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

instil said:


> And i could never beat Mike Tyson either, MAYBE we'd dodge 6-7 punches before he'd catch us with an uppercut


if i remember you had to dodge for a min and a half before trying to punch him. i loved that game even though i never beat it.

out of all the games I've ever had , i don't think ive ever beaten any of them except for Mario Bros 2.

the hardest time I'm having is with gears of war online. I'm lucky if i even get two kills in a match.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Hardest game?? Well I would have to say any of the Myst games.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Impossible Mission on the Commodore 64. I played it for months before finally completing it.


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

Warcraft 3 :x For some reason I CANNOT win at it. Even on the easiest difficulty I still get my *** handed to me. :mum


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Call of Duty: United Offensive on the 3rd level of difficulty a.k.a hard. I was feeling overconfident because I am a pretty good player at Call of Duty multiplayer as I am one accurate beast with the very sexy KAR98k. Heh, I died a few times on the very first mission! That was embarassing! The computer AI was strangely accurate at times and it was reacting with speed greater than any human could achieve. I still beat the game on hard though. At times it was kind of frustrating though because the AI was a very bad, slightly cheating AI.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i remember seeing a hard games list and Ultima 7 Pt 2 was in that because you have to deal with all these keys to get past these doors and a bunch of puzzles you gotta get by.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Another hard game is Final Fantasy V(super famicon)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_V

Anyone who finished it will know what i'm talking about


----------



## Nemesis.cF- (Feb 11, 2007)

alpha centeuri (or something like that) its basicly civilization in space.. but ive never met anyone who has completed it...

as for online play.... Starcraft is the hardest..


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Surprisingly, Myst. :lol Silent Hill is pretty hard. As well as the Resident Evil series.


----------



## Teneras (Jan 14, 2007)

Trackmania Sunrise.

Some of the times you have to beat are simply inhuman. Way too much trial and error to complete.


----------



## Hatter (Feb 19, 2007)

Has to be Jetset Willy on the ZX Spectrum. They didn't allow you to save your game progress back then (1984), you had to complete it all in one go. I don't know, kids today have it so easy. :lol


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

Rainbow Six Vegas. i died to much on that game but it was really fun. Good AI.

FEAR had some good AI too, and expexially on Extreeme mode.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll go back to retro times, for SNES try super R type on the hardest difficulty level it's impossible. R-type is one of those side scroller space shooters. NES mike tyson's punch out final boss mike tyson. I'm embarrassed to admit this but I could never beat him and I'm good at videogames but just one punch from him and your dead. No ear biting this game came WAY before that happened. : )

No PS, PS2, XBOX or anything else though have I found difficult I can beat any game on those systems. The modern console and PC games are child's play.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Triste Golem said:


> Another hard game is Final Fantasy V(super famicon)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_V
> 
> Anyone who finished it will know what i'm talking about


Yeah I've done that one. 

Although I'd say Final Fantasy II is harder to play. I've never finished it since it requires such god-like patience to build up your characters to anything decent.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Freesoul,

Do you mean FF2 for nes or FF2(FFIV) for Snes? If you mean the one for Nintendo, then yes, it's rather hard 
If you want a decent challenge, download the Japanese version of Final Fantasy IV(there is a translated rom somewhere) It's much harder than the american version.

Another hard game is Double Dragon III(nes). You get one life to finish the game...hard enough?


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

Rogue is an ancient game that is really insanely hard. I don't recommend trying to win it.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Triste Golem said:


> Freesoul,
> 
> Do you mean FF2 for nes or FF2(FFIV) for Snes? If you mean the one for Nintendo, then yes, it's rather hard
> If you want a decent challenge, download the Japanese version of Final Fantasy IV(there is a translated rom somewhere) It's much harder than the american version.
> ...


Yep, the nintendo one. FFIV is actually my personal favorite of the Final Fantasys, and yes I have played the hardtype version before.  I actually prefer it. One of these days I'll have to do the GBA version with it's extra bosses and dungeon.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

Sacrafice was so hard man... I gave up, never beat it.

Alpha Centauri though, i've beat many times and as I keep playing it I keep kicking up the difficulty, the expansion pack, Alien Crossfire, was freaking awesome.

Lastly, A.D.O.M. Ancient Domains of Mystery, another Rougelike eg: Based on that game Rouge.

Wonderfully hard game, I keep playing it even though i've never gotten close to winning.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

LiquidClear said:


> Strength said:
> 
> 
> > The NES version of the very first Ninja Turtles.
> ...


Thanks for that!!! I laughed my *** off :lol


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

instil said:


> OH god. and what was the HARDEST, most frustrating part?
> 
> When you gotta swim (are you supposedly in the sewer? probably) and disarm the bombs. Remember there was like seaweed or something like that, it shocked you. Many,many tantrums were thrown at my cousins house while we all played nintendo.


hahah I didn't even remember the seaweed until you mentioned it....i probably supressed the memory lol 
The most diffucult part for me was jumping on those little tiny platforms in the sewer stage. You had to be incredibly accurate to get through that level. I don't think I was ever able to finish this game.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

Ninja Gaiden for XBOX 360. I am at the last part of the game. I have like 2 health pots. I can't get past it and I refuse to start that stupid game over again. So I guess I will never beat the game. Whatever though, it isn't worth my sanity.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

That one with the ball and the 2 bars on either side. Pong or something. That game kicked my ***.


----------



## Reaper_456 (Apr 24, 2007)

Chaos Gate


----------

